# pure-ftpd problem

## aquila

I am trying to run an ftp server off my linux comp, and am running into some trouble with pure-ftpd.  It runs fine, but whenever a graphical ftp client tries to run a LIST command, it fails, and disconnects.  Strangely enough, CLI ftp clients work just fine.

----------

## beowulf

could the graphical client be using passive mode, and the CLI client using active? ....or perhaps the other way around?

Is this inside your network, or being accessed from the Internet?  Do you have a NAT router?

----------

## mjerom

what 's the error message (421 ?)

try something like 

ftp://user:yourftpadress

----------

## mjerom

i would like to enable virtual users at start up ....

(i have to start them up manualy with the root account ...)

----------

## chrysalis

Edit /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd and change the "AUTH" variable to the virtual user backend you want to use. Ex :

AUTH="-lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

----------

## mjerom

so the syntax is :

AUTH="-lvirtualuser:/etc/pureftp.pdb"

????

----------

## mjerom

ok i found in the documentation :

Of course, to use virtual users, you have to enable their support in the FTP

server itself. At compile-time, this is done by giving --with-puredb to

./configure (--with-everything also enables it, and binary packages have it

compiled in) .

Then, add this switch to your usual pure-ftpd switches:

-l puredb:/path/to/puredb_file

If long options are enabled, you can also use --login instead of -l .

sorry but i'm french and sometimes i just don't understand docs....

 :Sad: 

so i need to ask stuffs that i can ( and i would like ) find out alone....

----------

## akusarujin

When you first compile Pure-FTPd from source (without using emerge) you add switches to the end of the ./configure command. 

ex: 

```
./configure --with-puredb
```

The --with-puredb switch would add support to Pure-FTPd for virtual users using a local users database. 

Check out "README.VirtualUsers" for more information on Virtual Users, and check the main "README" file for a complete list of switches available. I hope that answers what you wanted to know, if not let us know.  :Smile: 

----------

## mudrii

 *akusarujin wrote:*   

> When you first compile Pure-FTPd from source (without using emerge) you add switches to the end of the ./configure command. 
> 
> ex: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If I use emerge how can I commpil with ./configure --with-puredb option ?

----------

## mudrii

 *akusarujin wrote:*   

> When you first compile Pure-FTPd from source (without using emerge) you add switches to the end of the ./configure command. 
> 
> ex: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If I use emerge how can I commpil with ./configure --with-puredb option ?

----------

## gentoonwb

Is it possible to emerge pure-ftpd and then later on compile pure-db ? Would it work or not?

----------

